# My Cockatiel has a hoarse voice - help!



## MrGundestrup (Oct 2, 2016)

Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum & a new Cockatiel owner aswell. I've had Elvis for about 4 months now or so. He wasn't handfeed, so he's not quite tame yet.. but it's going forward..  

Anyway.. to the matter at hand. In the last week or so, he has made these noises that almost makes him sound like a crow or something. It sounds like his voice is very hoarse.. but at the same time he's making all kinds of different sounds where it doesn't sound bad at all. I'm a bit confused here. I fear that he might be sick, but other than the hoarse voice (?) noises, he's completely fine. Although, he does sneeze a few times a day. But i read that's normal (aslong it's not wet sneezes). His droppings look normal too. He's out of his cage everyday at least an hour or more, and he's active & eats & drinks like normal. Should i take him to the vet? Or could it be false alarm? He's not gonna like it. And i also fear that it might break the good bond we have going. Poor guy is frightened by hands. 

Thanks in advance, 

Good day. :cinnamon pearl:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is he making this sound all the time or only sometimes? If it's not all the time, it's probably a sound he's heard and picked up and it trying to copy, although what that sound could be, only he knows. If it is all the time, then yes he should go to the vet.


----------



## MrGundestrup (Oct 2, 2016)

roxy culver said:


> Is he making this sound all the time or only sometimes? If it's not all the time, it's probably a sound he's heard and picked up and it trying to copy, although what that sound could be, only he knows. If it is all the time, then yes he should go to the vet.


No, it's only a few times a day. It's like he's doing it on purpose. The rest of the time he's whistling & chirping like normal. No change i those sounds at all, which is why it's so confusing to me. But i think you might be right.. There is often a pack of crows in the trees right outside that i can hear when i have my window open. I usually hear them squawk a few times a day. So yeah, maybe he's just trying to mimic them lol. Thanks for your input. But i will definitely take him to a vet if he's showing any symtoms. But so far none i guess.


----------



## Cactus18 (May 27, 2012)

How old is he? Does he squat a little bit when he does it and has his crest against his head? If he's still a young bird then it might be the scratchy low call they use to beg for food! In that case it's completely normal and he'll grow out of that in time.


----------



## MrGundestrup (Oct 2, 2016)

Cactus18 said:


> How old is he? Does he squat a little bit when he does it and has his crest against his head? If he's still a young bird then it might be the scratchy low call they use to beg for food! In that case it's completely normal and he'll grow out of that in time.


He is around 8 months now. No he doesn't squat & his crest is normal. But he is turning his head sideways when he's doing it. He often does that when he's whistling too. And yeah maybe it's because he's begging for millet. He loves it!


----------

